# Can I fix a leaking Pressure R. Valve?



## X13darkmatter (Nov 21, 2017)

I have this pressure regulator valve that I believe is leaking from the spring disc. Is it possible to fix this by removing the nut and bolt and applying some kind of putty or paste or replacing the disc with a repair kit or are these things not meant to be repaired but just replaced? And how would I remove it? Its attached end to end in the drywall.. :blink:

Thanks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pack putty around the leak, that should hold it.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Make sure you use stain free putty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My advice, and I speak for my highly esteemed colleagues here as well, is for you to call a licensed plumbing contractor. You're in over your head.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

These guys are d!cks, you can easily fix this. Most basic plumbing repair.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

